# Sighting in CVA Wolf



## lightfoot209

Been having a time trying to find just what my rifle liked.  Shot loads using Triple Seven (pretty much all I use nowadays as Holy Black is hard to find in my area) with  44cal bullets w/sabots, 451 bullets w/sabots 250gr Shockwaves w/Super Glide sabots and LEE R.E.A.L. 250gr cast bullet.  Charges were 80 to 100grs loose powder.  Just couldn't get it to settle down.  So I found some Pyrodex RS powder at the local WalMart on clearance and I bought a pound (I haven't shot Pyrodex since the mid to late 70s).  Wen to the range this morning and bam, right out of the gate with 70grs of Pyrodex hit 1 inch high of bull (3 inch bull) dead centered at 25 yds, cleaned bore and loaded up another round and hit top of bull at 12 o'clock , moved out to 50 yds, was hitting about 7 inches high but centered, adjusted sights and fired again and hit almost dead center of bull, tried another to make sure it wasn't a fluke and bullet hit right beside almost taking out center of bull.  I never would have thought just changing powder and load (70grs of Pyrodex) would have made such a dramatic difference.  Pure joy. I also noticed that Pyrodex fouling is not quite as bad as Triple Seven.  Like I said, I haven't shot Pyrodex since the 70s, however I still like Triple Seven and use it in my caplock rifles and one 54cal smoothbore rifle.  Guess one never gets too old to learn new tricks after all.


----------



## Marlin_444

I like Pyrodex, T7 and Black Horn... Don't use sabots... My CVA Wolf likes Powerbelt Platinums over 110 Grains of T7 - I get 2-3" groups in a pie plate at 100 and 150 yards... I trust my CVA to that distance...


----------



## NCHillbilly

Good deal. Newer doesn't always = better.


----------



## lightfoot209

Thanks for the replies.  I do have one small question, do you think 70grs loose Pyrodex and 250gr LEE REAL bullet will do the job at 50 to 60yds if properly hit?  My T/C Renegade loves 80grs of 777 and the same bullet, but I really want to get something with the Wolf being not having shot anything with it.


----------



## NCHillbilly

lightfoot209 said:


> Thanks for the replies.  I do have one small question, do you think 70grs loose Pyrodex and 250gr LEE REAL bullet will do the job at 50 to 60yds if properly hit?  My T/C Renegade loves 80grs of 777 and the same bullet, but I really want to get something with the Wolf being not having shot anything with it.



Yes, that will put that bullet completely through a deer at that range. A friend of mine uses a similar load in his CVA inline, and has killed an enormous pile of deer with it.


----------



## lightfoot209

Thanks for your reply and insight NCHillbilly.  Deer up in my neck of the woods haven't been moving around much especially in daylight.  Hope it changes when they get girls on their mind.  We had a super mast crop and water and cover is plentiful where I hunt, but just ain't seeing much.  Saw one young buck, looked  around a 4 or no more than 6 point, but let him walk.  Would love to get a nice plump doe for the freeze.  Still have about 6 weeks left so hopefully I can make meat at some point.


----------



## The Fever

I use the same powerbelts and a 95 grain powder charge. I get 1 inch groups at 100 yards. Took about 200 dollars to get it like I wanted it. Love the gun though.


----------



## bevills1

I know this is an old thread, but I wonder about the op's statement that Pyrodex causes less fouling than Triple 7.  I've read in several places that Triple 7 causes less fouling.  FYI Blackhorn 209 is the cleanest of all muzzle loader propellants that I've tried, and it doesn't require cleaning very soon after shooting like other propellants.


----------



## Apex Predator

Mine shoots two fifty grain 777 pellets behind a 250 grain shockwave better than anything, and the bullet performs well.


----------



## Chase4556

Mine likes two 50gr 777 pellets behind a hornady xtp. Clover leaf at 100yds. 

Replying to these threads made me remember I need to go online and order another box of those xtps.... season is coming up quick and I don't know where mine are. hmmm.....


----------



## Roadking65

to bevills1: I've discovered that my TC. Hawken likes reg BP over BH209. I have a nearly new bottle of the stuff. Interested? wanna trade for some BP?


----------



## willie1971

My new CVA used 209 today.  All over the place at 25 yards.  quit after a bullseye on 10th load.  still not confident.  thoughts?


----------



## Twinkie .308

You should be using 777 pellets unless you have a 209 breach plug. The Wolf comes with a breach plug that doesn't burn 209 efficiently. Try some pellets


----------



## willie1971

Twinkie .308 said:


> You should be using 777 pellets unless you have a 209 breach plug. The Wolf comes with a breach plug that doesn't burn 209 efficiently. Try some pellets



I used the 209 plug.  I'm  wondering if the variation is due to not cleaning the new barrel.  I did swab every 3 shots.  the variance lessed after 5 or 6 shots, but consistency still lacking at a measly 25 yards.


----------



## Twinkie .308

Hmm. What bullets and how much powder you using?


----------



## willie1971

power belt 300g pure lead, 120 grain charge by volume.  too much?  scratching my head!


----------



## Twinkie .308

Scratching my head too. I wouldn't think that's too much but you might try 100 grains and see what happens. Maybe swab after every shot too but you shouldn't have to, especially using 209. Anybody else have an idea?


----------



## willie1971

Thanks twinkie.  I'll give it another shot or 2. appreciate your input.


----------



## Chase4556

All I can say is maybe try some different powder/bullet combos. Again, mine likes the 777 pellets(100gr charge) under the hornady xtp 45cal sabots. Your gun may hate them. 

Double check your scope mount as well, just to be sure.


----------



## Chase4556

Correction, 44cal 240gr XTP, not 45. See link below. I'm ordering two boxes as we speak. 

http://www.midwayusa.com/product/53...ber-240-grain-jacketed-hollow-point-box-of-20


----------



## willie1971

ok thanks!


----------



## the Lackster

I shoot loose blackhorn through my wolf. 5 grains one way or the other makes a substantial pattern difference for me. My gun likes a 95 grain charge. Not 90, not 100, a 95 grain charge.


----------



## willie1971

Interesting you say that.... I emailed the manufacturer and they just suggested that I try 3 shots at 100 and 3 shots at 110, so it sounds like you are on target and have found your recipe.  Good luck this fall.


----------



## the Lackster

Good luck to you as well. I'm new to the ml game but It seems to me getting your charge and load down are key. Just my .02


----------



## willie1971

the Lackster said:


> Good luck to you as well. I'm new to the ml game but It seems to me getting your charge and load down are key. Just my .02



New to me too.... makes sense.


----------



## rosewood

Apex Predator said:


> Mine shoots two fifty grain 777 pellets behind a 250 grain shockwave better than anything, and the bullet performs well.



I tried this combo in my Wolf a few days ago and was quite impressed with the accuracy.  I believe I will be sticking with this for this season.

Mine are the 250 SST, but pretty sure Hornady makes the Shockwaves for TC anyway.

Rosewood


----------



## Chase4556

The shockwaves shot well in mine also, they are what I originally started shooting. However, the first two deer I shot had very light blood trails, and after recovery, the entrance and exit wounds were about the same size. Just wasnt impressed with their terminal performance. 

The XTPs shoot just as good(probably not at long range though) and do quite a number on deer. Even at 175yds, the internal damage done to the deer and the exit wound were very impressive.


----------

